# New 25rss Family



## gwd64 (Aug 9, 2005)

Got our first Outback & TT at the end of May. Taken on 5 outings so far...couple more times before summer is over...

Had 27ft RV before that... sure is nice to drop the Trailer and take the Truck for errands.

Only problem has been dragging when taking in/out of the storage yard (replaced one jack already)... bad angle on the driveway to the yard... going to install skid wheels this weekend.







Any tips or suggestions on wheel type & installation (weld or bolt)

Wayne & Carrie, 
Nate (13) & Hailey (5)
Rocky (mini daschund - 9 months)
Monterey, CA 
2003 Chevrolet Silverado 1500
2005 Outback 25 RSS


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You'll want something heavy duty, most the plastic wheels won't last long if you hit them hard. Here is an example of one from Camping World: Skid Wheel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Wayne to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 25RSS
I would think welding one on would be stronger.

Don action


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Wayne,

We had the same problem. We solved it by changing our approach. When we exit or enter our driveway, we make sure we catch the curb on the edge of our driveway solidly with the curbside tires of our TT and our TV.

Haven't scraped since!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I have the same problem with my drive way. To solve it, I do not hook up the weight distribution/sway control bars until I am down the drive and out into the street. That raises the rear of the TT just enough to clear the hump in my driveway. Once in the street, I hook up the bars and away we go. It helps that we are on a cul de sac, with very little traffic.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For me its the angle and tilt of the road. If I pull out to the left or back in from the drives side I will scrape my rear step. If I pull out and go to my right or back in from the blind side I will miss the step by 4 inches.

Parking on the street and hooking up the bars is not an option for me as I am on a main road. A neighbor 3 doors away came home with a used camper after purchasing and was waiting in front of the house for traffic to clear and a van rear ended it and totaled it. They owned it for 2 hrs and it was now useless. Luckily for me I live across from a High School so if traffic is heavy I park over there and put in driveway later.

If you weld on wheels remember they need to be strong enough to support the weight of the trailer. Good Luck

John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My neighbor has a 25 RSS and he has the same problem (easily scrapes the stabilizer feet). Looking at my 26 RS next to his, the 25 RSS sits lower than the 26 RS. We have never had this problem. On the 25 RSS, the stabilizing pads are about 7" off the ground in back. On my 26 RS they are double that.

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I also had the rear step dragging when going in and out of the driveway. I leave the weight dist bars off till I get into the street. (sorry John).  I thought about the wheels but decided that as long as I can make it without them I will save the money.

Gary


----------



## gwd64 (Aug 9, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I also had the rear step dragging when going in and out of the driveway. I leave the weight dist bars off till I get into the street. (sorry John). I thought about the wheels but decided that as long as I can make it without them I will save the money.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]48491[/snapback]​


I think I will try that first, a couple of different people have told me to use that approach... Since the only place I have dragged is in / out of the RV storage yard built by the City, by the look of the asphalt I am not the only one.

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome. Mine drags just a tad entering/leaving driveway too. Very minor.


----------

